# What was your biggest childhood disappointment?



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

I was extremely disappointed when:
-My Hogwarts letter didn't come when I was 11
-I wasn't brought to camp Half Blood
-I am not in the Hunger Games. Why the hell am I disappointed? I just am. 
-I found out where babies came from.

I will be waiting for Gandalf to take me away on an adventure.

So how about you, FaF? What made you the most disappointed as a child/teen?


----------



## Aetius (Jan 24, 2013)

No Santa Claus 


:  (


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 24, 2013)

Batman doesn't exist....


----------



## Monster. (Jan 24, 2013)

Barney and Big Bird don't really exist


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 24, 2013)

Coming to terms with my own mortality and realizing that that one day I would die.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jan 24, 2013)

Moving to Virginia.

I still haven't forgiven my parents for that god awful mistake.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Coming to terms with my own mortality and realizing that that one day I would die.


Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and think about how the only thing in my future that is certain is that I will die. It is very upsetting.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 24, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> -I found out where babies came from


When I was a young 'un I thought having sex was just very vigorous kissing.


----------



## Percy (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably the fact that I could never get on to any of the TV shows I liked as a child. Santa's nonexistence didn't even disappoint me at all.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 24, 2013)

There's so much disappointment I can't even say without sounding depressing.
Ha!


----------



## Saiko (Jan 24, 2013)

Mmmm... not getting my Hogwarts letter and when Lego fucking killed off the Toa Nuva. >:I


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 24, 2013)

My disappointing was that I could never be in any sports because of my feet. 
Also that I could never become a Jedi and use the force.


Percy said:


> Probably the fact that I could never get on to any of the TV shows I liked as a child. Santa's nonexistence didn't even disappoint me at all.


Actually, you could be on TV. My Government teacher was in CSI: Miami, CSI: NY, Vegas(the old one), and some other show that I forget.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanted to go hiking with my dad once and fell 30feet down a hill and broke my arm.
 My mom hit my cat with her car and told me he ran away, my dad told me the truth which made me sob for almost a week. 
My cousin and I were diving into a pond and he hit his head, I thought he had drowned but he was faking and said it didnt really hurt


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 24, 2013)

Forced to get circumcised at 13. :T


----------



## Percy (Jan 24, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> Actually, you could be on TV. My Government teacher was in CSI: Miami, CSI: NY, Vegas(the old one), and some other show that I forget.


Heh, I meant children's TV shows, as in the ones which feature kids having fun and such.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

Every christmas or birthday and not getting anything.


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 24, 2013)

Fruit Stripe gum


----------



## Zenia (Jan 24, 2013)

Harry Potter didn't exist when I was 11, so no disappointment there.

I think it was when I realized there was no Santa Claus. ... Also when we moved out to bumfuck nowhere TWO WEEKS before my 9th birthday. Since at the townhouse complex I lived at, you couldn't go into the pool area unattended until you were 9. Swimming was my favorite thing and even though my mom worked from home, she was always too busy to take us.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 24, 2013)

Fenrari said:


> Fruit Stripe gum


THAT WAS THE WORST. It's like:
Chew.
Chew.
oooh yum!
chew.
awwww.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jan 24, 2013)

Stupid people, as a whole, rule the world.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 24, 2013)

Really, I have no dissapointments. I guess growing up in everpresent depression and frustration do that to you.


I can't be alone in this, can I?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 24, 2013)

Seeing the Pirates lose year after year and realizing that I'm not a superhero.


----------



## Machine (Jan 24, 2013)

I wanted to be a Jedi.

I can't.


----------



## Percy (Jan 24, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Seeing the Pirates lose year after year


I'm sorry.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 24, 2013)

Learning adults can be monsters
Parents dont live forever
Pets die
The world is cruel
People kill others over a belief 
Kids are cruel


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't really think of much.  I remember being disappointed that no matter what I did there would always be plenty of people smarter than me.

Also Psychic makes me recall how Houston sports (other than the Rockets in the mid 90s) were always mediocre (and still are minus the Lastros who are just awful) and would do just good enough to get the city's hopes up and the fall short year after year.


----------



## keyush (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely learning that a boy's anatomy was a little different (this was when I was quite young)... I was uncomfortable around my male friends for a while, I didn't understand that there wasn't something wrong with them XD


----------



## Golden (Jan 24, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Really, I have no dissapointments. I guess growing up in everpresent depression and frustration do that to you.   I can't be alone in this, can I?


  Nope. I was never disappointed really with anything as a kid. Now I'm a miserable adult. Hooray!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably when I learned kids could be unbelievably cruel and that no one gives a shit about it. 

Middle school was a very unhappy time for me.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 24, 2013)

that i didn't get the darkness when i turned 21

being thrown into an insanitarium for summer camp instead of going to a real one


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jan 24, 2013)

- Never got my Hogwarts letter
- Brother moved away when I was young
- Most people in the world don't think twice, or once for that matter, about each other
- I never learned how many licks it took to get to the center of a tootsie pop


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 24, 2013)

I never did learn what Willis was talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Ames (Jan 24, 2013)

When I truly realized that people I know and love can and will die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2013)

Kluuvdar said:


> - I never learned how many licks it took to get to the center of a tootsie pop


189 +/- 5% depending on your tongue size and amount of saliva you are producing.


----------



## Saga (Jan 24, 2013)

That I will not be a millionaire or a racecar driver


----------



## Saiko (Jan 25, 2013)

When I noticed that Drake and Josh didn't make me laugh anymore. ;n;


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2013)

Saiko said:


> When I noticed that Drake and Josh didn't make me laugh anymore. ;n;


When ned's declassified survival guide ended.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 25, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> When ned's declassified survival guide ended.


;____;


----------



## Percy (Jan 25, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> When ned's declassified survival guide ended.


This one too. ._.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2013)

When Kel stopped loving orange soda


----------



## Namba (Jan 25, 2013)

Circumcision
Not having parents until the age of 12
Getting to live in yet another abusive situation for two years while I was in foster care
Not being able to pursue my musical interests until I was 14
Being born with a hole in the roof of my mouth which makes it easy to get food stuck in it, so I couldn't chew gum, not to mention being connected to my nasal cavity and having to swallow snot when I have a cold 
Children are monsters who don't take time to try to understand, only to laugh at the misfortune of others
My mother drinking and doing drugs when she was pregnant with me, forcing me to deal with neurological problems, such as walking on my toes without realizing it
Getting put on Ritalin and other drugs not fit for children because the Department of Human Resources views every foster child as their own personal guinea pigs, leaving me with some small ticks that probably won't ever go away.
Being emotionally stunted for years and not having any friends by the fourth grade
Never having that picture of a dog I colored hung up on the fridge when I was five years old


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Getting put on Ritalin and other drugs not fit for children because the Department of Human Resources views every foster child as their own personal guinea pigs, leaving me with some small ticks that probably won't ever go away.



i was going to mention that my biggest disappointment was "manic depression that closed many doors, expressed itself as anger and was largely unwarranted". I got through it in my early 20's but now i learn that ritalin can actually cause such a depression. In a way i can relate because that drug MAY have played a role in some of the greatest pain of my life.


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 25, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Probably when I learned kids could be unbelievably cruel and that no one gives a shit about it.
> 
> Middle school was a very unhappy time for me.



Mine is this exactly, surprisingly.

Edit: That, and when I realized that most people will never get to be whatever they wanted to be. The real world didn't work that way.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jan 25, 2013)

Learning that I couldn't go Super Saiyan like Goku. v~v


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 25, 2013)

Preschool
Middle school
Highschool
College


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 25, 2013)

That I have to work with who I am.

I can't be a Tyrannosaurus, Turok, Superman, Buzz Lightyear, Action Man, Harry Potter, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Ace Ventura, Till Lindemann, Hitler, or Preston Blair. Just me.

_Angsssst _\:3/


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 25, 2013)

When I was 12 I started my treatment against scoliosis. I went to a physiotherapist, with very mixed success.
We were told that we could try one more therapist, if that didn't work they recommended a scoliosis brace that I would have to wear pretty much 24/7 until I was at least 16.
My parents decided to try something entirely different and went to a weird spiritual healer kinda woman... A deeply religious person who supposedly heals people with the power of her faith and other alternative healing methods.
She tried to help me by making me drink lots of water, poking me a little and making me follow her fingers with my eyes. I am not making this up. She tried to help me with my _back_ by making me look at her _fingers_.
Needless to say it was a huge waste of time. My back got worse and I had to wear that bloody brace for almost 5 fucking years because of an incompetent religious nutjob and because my parents tend to be huge freaking fools some times....


----------



## BRN (Jan 25, 2013)

When bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, intelligent, happy, camp little Sixi got pulled out of private school because money issues, and dropped into a catholic school in a welfare estate.

It'd be alright, they said. It's just a new school, they said.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2013)

Finding out dinosaurs arent alive anymore


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Finding out dinosaurs arent alive anymore



Damn straight man.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2013)

Parents splitting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2013)

Compared to some of your suggestions mine will seem trivial and unimportant. 

Discovering the woods at the back of my house don't really go on forever. :c
Finding out that humans haven't been to any other planets. [as a child I always thought they knew about other planets by going there]
Finding out you get old, decrepid and die. 
Getting loads of body hair, in particular on my legs, in my adolescence, _everyone_ called me 'hairyboy'.
Doing well academically not translating to actual happiness or satisfaction.
Realising being the best in my class doesn't make me the best in the world.
Finding out that animal costumes cost so much dang money and that it's not normal to want to wear them all the time.[although this was when I was a young teen...not really a child anymore]


----------



## badlands (Jan 25, 2013)

finding out talking animals are not real
finding that the den me and my friend built had been set on fire overnight
realizing that there was no way i could ever be a fighter pilot


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Getting loads of body hair, in particular on my legs, in my adolescence, _everyone_ called me 'hairyboy'.



Oh god. I hated getting hair on my legs in 5th grade. Shorts were an enemy from that day on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh god. I hated getting hair on my legs in 5th grade. Shorts were an enemy from that day on.



'know the feeling. 

It didn't even stop there for me. I'm 18 now and yet I have hair on one shoulder but not the other.  I hate it.


----------



## Ryuu (Jan 25, 2013)

Dale Sr. Dieing...     made me sad for days


----------



## Monster. (Jan 25, 2013)

I cried when my grandma told me that Pokemon aren't real and I can't catch 'em all.

She even went as far as saying, "it's just a stupid cartoon".


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 25, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night and think about how the only thing in my future that is certain is that I will die. It is very upsetting.



Am I the only person who finds an eventual end comforting?



Oh and that dad wasn't my dad and my real one ditched us before I as born.


----------



## Cairn (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Doing well academically not translating to actual happiness or satisfaction.


Same here, that and having my grandfather die before I was old enough to appreciate all of the meaningful stuff he said and all of the cool stories he told.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Discovering the woods at the back of my house don't really go on forever. :c



Same here, I use to love those woods, now most of them are gone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Finding out that humans haven't been to any other planets. [as a child I always thought they knew about other planets by going there



This one actually still bites me today. I often do wish we could travel further and faster. Why's the universe gotta be so damn big that no one can traverse it's depths? It's bullshit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 25, 2013)

Parents aren't always right???

Digimon aren't real???


----------



## Symlus (Jan 25, 2013)

Finding out that everybody didn't know who my [insert relative here] was. 

Finding out that my [insert relative here] was just a creep.

Finding out that I don't like my extended family much.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This one actually still bites me today. I often do wish we could travel further and faster. Why's the universe gotta be so damn big that no one can traverse it's depths? It's bullshit.



Ya, I agree it would awesome to be able to stand on another planet, we really need to find a way of making FTL travel possible.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2013)

Parents divorcing, mother married a cookie-cutter Southerner, father married a tard wrangler.


----------



## Ouiji (Jan 26, 2013)

Not having any friends of my own until high school.  Pretty much being a tag-a-long to my brother's friends.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Each christmas that wasn't white.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 26, 2013)

I was really disappointed when I slowly learned I'd have to work for the rest of my life. That money isn't something your parents simply give you.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 26, 2013)

When I started to realize how much of a pain snow is.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention one. 

That all eagles aren't huge like the one in Rescuer's Down Under. :C


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Getting loads of body hair, in particular on my legs, in my adolescence, _everyone_ called me 'hairyboy'.



I became a hairy monster when I was 12  Mostly on my legs as well. No one called me names for it though. And if they did I just called them underdeveloped babies >:3


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2013)

Having to realize that the person you thought was your best friend used and abused you all of those years to tried to help her.

That the best friend you were madly in love with for well over a decade and tried to be a good friend, girlfriend, and ex-girlfriend to would treat you like shit.

That it's really hard to find a guy to be in a relationship that will not: abuse you, break your heart and essentially cheat on you.

And that maybe, if I hadn't have gone through all of that bullshit I would never have met the man I am going to marry.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 26, 2013)

The fact that I would have to explain to my grandchildren that I was born during the Clinton administration.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 26, 2013)

Finding out that JesusFish wasn't Jesus. Or a fish.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jan 26, 2013)

- After watching a Disneyland commercial where someone squeaked a Mickey costumer's nose, I did the same to Pluto and his nose just kind of... deflated.
- Realizing that clouds aren't as fluffy and soft as they look, they're probably more like cold fog.
- Realizing that my mom doesn't know everything.
- Never getting a Gameboy even though my brother did. I've had to buy all my handheld consoles myself, while he's gotten every single one of his as a gift shortly after. EVERY one!
- Realizing that being a veterinarian isn't just "Helping animals get better! Happy-happy doctor time! " It involves hard work, long hours, and occasionally dead animals.
- Not childhood but still disappointing: Realizing Orca Whales DO, in fact, kill humans as well, contrary to what I learned as a kid.

And the big one: Realizing I'm going to have to work for the rest of my life after school, that the jobs I want are hard to get into, and I probably won't ever get to do all the things I want to do. Realizing that I can't be "whatever I want to be" when I grow up, and that you can't always get what you want even when you work hard for it.


That aside, there are some things that I wonder about... I don't remember learning that Santa isn't real, where babies come from, and that people and animals die. Obviously I know these things now, but I don't remember _when_ I learned them or what my reaction was. So I guess they aren't really disappointments. Hmm.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Finding out that JesusFish wasn't Jesus. Or a fish.



Oh, bless youur heart.


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Biggest disappoints:

1. In order for (modern, at least) human society to work, everybody has to spend hours a day working just to live.
2. We all seem to die eventually (parents, humans, plants, creatures in general, etc).
3. Our existence is probably completely pointless and we only realize we're here because we exist.
4. Religion was probably invented just to keep you from getting depressed due to (2), i.e. due to woo, alongside being able to empower and control others.
5. Life is both (probably infinitely) incredible and cruel.
6. Life's too short (until you get depressed).
7. Santa did exist but the elves obtain rabies and killed him and are still wanted for murder, parents substitute santa in some families.
8. The holes in the bottoms of walls don't exist and mice like Jerry from Tom & Jerry don't live in them.
9. Most people probably don't care who you are but rather what you do but empathesise this in hope they don't get left out or harmed in return.
10. Morals were invented to teach what's respectable behavior but this is subjective ideal only to those who write them, although some from the same culture/era as the writer may share the same opinion..
11. No matter how many insects/animals you get bitten by, you are more likely to die than become a superhero.
12. Nothing really exists, spatially nor temporally, as soon as you think of something it is past and does not exist anymore, as soon as you witness the present it is past and what's in the future hasn't happened yet.
13. Most high street toys are just a way of manipulating money out of children and struggling parents.
14. Most films/stories are based on fiction rather than fact.
15. The more you study science, the more life becomes pointless and mainstream sci-fi seems ridiculous.
16. Sister moved away and I didn't see her for many years.
17. No matter what you do, you have a 1 to some number near infinite chance of not being remembered in a million or billion years time and your life may just be totally pointless.
18. The existence of a god is contradictory as a god would also require a creator, and that creator would require a creator and so on.
19. Everything you think or do is probably just based off the intricate chemical "clockwork" of the universe, google "fatalism", even thinking about it is a construct of the universe.
20. Parents not having got me to start to taking up drawing or music at a young age.
21. School these days teaches children badly, aiming more so towards specific topics that are dead-end to some pupils who are not inclined and so said pupils resort to violence or pure emoism.
22. Time goes fast when you're having fun.
23. Developing social anxiety after moving across the country (England) to new kids I did not know.
24. Getting bullied due to anxiety and finding it hard to make new friends (all the rest seemed to have known at least one or two of each other from a younger age).
25. Doctors calling me autistic because I had social anxiety, albeit being seemingly fine before the move.
26. Being home-schooled (partially my choice, although it was kind of like being offered candy as a baby and I couldn't refuse) and becoming a social recluse.
27. I never got to have a real pokemon/digimon :C
28. That time I lost my TLK VHS, I don't remember ever finding it lol.
29. Losing pets.
30. Learning about the times my parents lost their parents.
31. You will get old and life isn't all shaped out like in the stories / fairy tales.
32. Warp drive is not available yet if ever (at least not publicly).
33. Talking animals probably don't exist on Earth, besides the obvious, of course.
34. Humans are animals (it got me because I've always thought animals to be superior in instinctual ability and appearance).
35. Weather likes tornadoes, warm weather, april showers, thunder/lightning and snow may looks cool but are actually highly destructive, quite annoying and potentially dangerous.
36. Learning that some of your family members (such as sister) were abused when they were younger.
37. Not all knowledge is attainable.
38. Knowing too much can be near death to your soul and kills the child in you, realizing, as hence, life can be very difficult.
39. Doctors/vets can't always save life and being one isn't exactly for the faint-hearted.
40. You probably won't get the job you want when you're older and your interests may change no matter how magical they seem at the time.
41. Cops and robbers in real life isn't actually a very pleasant game to get into.
42. The more tasty food is, the more bad it is for you.
43. Most pop music copies off of music that was some other uncredited person's hard work and most electronic dance music producers actually use presets and have several paid/manipulated ghost producers working with them to give the effect they're doing it all themselves (this hurt me in the morals).
44. People still hunt animals just for the sake of it when they can survive without needing to kill.
45. People eat animals (I found this out earlier than (44), of course, but hit me pretty hard because I've always been an animal lover).
46. People abuse/hurt animals for their own selfish purposes.
47. Drugs and alcohol, or to be more precise, "everything", is in some way bad for you.
48. PETA kills animals plus probably them and other charities spend money on thing unnecessary.
49. FPS games are actually bad because they show it to be cool to enjoy shooting what would be living things.
50. Those times when I realized I had a phobia of spiders/tarantulas (and some similar insects), high ceiling / open spaces / falling into the sky, going (or a chance of going) underwater (potentially to drown) and sudden drops/heights.

Hey, that's a big list :3



Suezotiger said:


> Stupid people, as a whole, rule the world.



Some say it takes a world to rule a world. Doesn't that kind of imply everyone is stupid?  If you mean specific leaders, besides the illuminati, I don't think anyone / a specific party has ruled the entire world for centuries.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Jan 27, 2013)

1) People are selfish monsters, all those television programs about "caring" etc. I used to watch as a child lied.
2) You cannot be whatever you want soley based on hard work
3) Slime is nothing but pudding and food coloring
4) Disease is more than just a cold 
5) Religion is nothing more than false comfort 
6) Cartoons are just paper and ink

Learned all these at a pretty young age and was greatly disappointed by each one.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 27, 2013)

Sex. My uncle said it was suppose to be fun. =[


----------



## IronDog (Jan 28, 2013)

At seven years old, being yanked from farm and friends to be stuffed into a suit and shoes and forced into twelve or more hours of tutoring a day, having the only mother I know taken away without explanation or apology.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 28, 2013)

When we moved to a place with no trees.
Watching as the land lords burned down the shed, garage, rootceller my family built.
Seeing them dig up all the roses, peonies, and flowers my grandfather had planted.
When my bestfriend moved.
Almost being put in a foster home because of my mothers abusive boyfriend( I was the only one of my siblings that actually got to stay, lived with my grandparents after that)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2013)

Realising that meat is dead animals. That was dissapointing as well as terrifying.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 28, 2013)

The creation story in Genesis and the implications thereof, both in theory and that theory's effect on common practice. I never touched a Bible without feeling unclean after that. "But Kit it doesn't mean that stop being a faggot". Yeah, tell that to the army of fundies saying it does.


----------



## Retro (Jan 28, 2013)

My biggest childhood disappointment was learning that I will most likely never be famous - just a sad, strange little man.
That and learning how shitty people are. And learning that I wasn't able to get Boomerang where I moved. And figuring out that the time we live in is extreme shit compared to the 90s.


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Believing that bullying would eventually stop: doesn't matter who you are, you'll always be bullied for being different.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Sex. My uncle said it was suppose to be fun. =[



Dang. I came into this thread wanting to say that exact same thing.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 23, 2013)

Way bak when I lived with my mother we were walking through town and I dropped my wallet into the river which sucked because I had like  Â£200 saved up in there


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 23, 2013)

Siblings.


----------



## Rasly (Feb 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Dang. I came into this thread wanting to say that exact same thing.


 What, how can sex not be fun? it makes no sence.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Mar 21, 2013)

At least 75% of my life has been a disappointment.

Though I can't say that cruelty of people has been one, I learned it the hard way starting at 7 years old, so I almost grew and got used to it... Yes, being a victim of bullying and being a total reject has been a part of my everyday life for years. Most of the time my reaction of any type of harassment was "Meh.", except for the few times I exploded, none of which I regret!



Isaac-mellow said:


> Believing that bullying would eventually stop: doesn't matter who you are, you'll always be bullied for being different.



That... It took me 17 years to realize that thing. I'm almost embarrassed of how naive I've been during all this time...

But hey, I had maybe... 4 friends at the most? And I mean those that I did know outside of school. The last time I had a new friend (IRL) was at 12, I was in a new school, and that new friend never heard of me and didn't know any of my haters. Afterwards I could never build a friendship that lasted longer than a few weeks, they would just stay away from me.

However I have... at least 30 real haters that will instantly start to bully me whenever I'm around them, with a hundred spineless sheep doing the same because the first 30 do. No, I do not exaggerate the numbers. It got to the point I started getting harassed by complete strangers, but strangers that definitely knew who I am! Having over 100 persons spreading all sorts of rumours and shit about you behind your back is a real nightmare... With years it eventually reached the friends I had for years. 

Then happened my biggest disappointment ever... the moment my "friends" just got rid  of me like an old apple core... Today I realize how this was bound to  happen. Sooner or later they would start being picked on for knowing  me... Within a few months they stopped contacting me for no reason, all of them, at the same time. If I tried a bunch of times to see them, they were always busy or were literally absent... Today I'm alone. :C

I took the decision, years ago, to actually accept always being one of the biggest rejects of my grade year after year, and STAY AWAY from everyone, except those that do show respect for me. It wasn't easy, but I'm sure it saved me. Who knows what sort of monstrosity would've happened to me if I endlessly tried to get accepted... I underwent little physical harassment (except the first two years), but that's because I stayed away from others. Plus I went to a private school where most of my haters were not (but there was a few, and I've got new haters too). At the public school victims getting beaten were not uncommon, so who knows how bad my situation would've gotten if I went to the same school my haters went to. I've had luck through my bad luck, but if I didn't, my life would've been way worse than it's been.

I hope my issues finding a job has nothing to do with all that... 'cause it starts to freak me out.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 21, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Forgot to mention one.
> 
> That all eagles aren't huge like the one in Rescuer's Down Under. :C



Holy crap this so much! Especially because The Rescuers Down Under was my absolute favorite movie growing up. I was heartbroken. :<

Also, when GUTS got canceled before I was old enough to compete. I still want to scale the Aggro Crag. :C


----------



## Krieger (Mar 22, 2013)

Having my best friend move after being neighbors for 15 years and not getting a gun for my birthday when I was 11


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 22, 2013)

Finding out most people were assholes. :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 22, 2013)

My mother.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

Seeing that 99% of the people my age in this town all use the words "Fag, gay, YOLO, and Swag" multiple times in each sentence they speak.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Seeing that 99% of the people my age in this town all use the words "Fag, gay, YOLO, and Swag" multiple times in each sentence they speak.


The "FYGS" Squad members are everywhere my friend... everywhere...


----------



## Faolan (Mar 22, 2013)

1. No real friends until a junior in high school.
2. My aptitude for academics didn't mean shit to my peers.
3. Realizing that my parents weren't heroes simply for adopting me.  People who smack a kid around and call it discipline don't deserve such a title.
4. Having my teachers and parents constantly on me because I occasionally acted out, and instead of actually trying to do anything real about it, just give me various suggestions for suppressing my feelings.  Now I've finally been able to deal with some stuff from as far back as 5 for the first time because I could find my own f'ing counselor who knows what he's doing, and doesn't talk to the people who caused my problems after I'm done talking to him. (child and adolescent counseling has to experience some change)
5. Realizing the world is run by morons and assholes, and that my country "the land of the free and home of the brave", is full of the worst of them.
6. Realizing the complete apathy and stupendous ignorance of far too many people of my generation.
7. Becoming a drug addicted alcoholic. (at least that one is under control)


----------



## Nerii-Fur (Mar 22, 2013)

That I had to go to school everyday until the age of 18.  :c


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 22, 2013)

Knowing that once childhood is over, there is no going back.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 22, 2013)

That a "cheese girl" is actually called a grilled cheese.
I thank my parents for not ever telling me the correct term.
Unless I kill everyone who knew me since I was at least 10, I'll never live this down.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 22, 2013)

School.


----------



## Troj (Mar 22, 2013)

Realizing that when I believed I was too old to do or learn something, I actually wasn't .


----------



## Hewge (Mar 22, 2013)

Troj said:


> Realizing that when I believed I was too old to do or learn something, I actually wasn't .



Age is an illusion, Troj! You just got to *believe!*


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 22, 2013)

When my parents called me stupid and meant it.


----------



## Azure (Mar 22, 2013)

all of it. every last bit.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 22, 2013)

Every time I ran out of gas in my fourwheelers. Or blew the motor on one. So basically every time I wasn't able to ride.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 22, 2013)

Hearing my parents say how many foxes they'd seen while driving to work early in the morning; I never saw a wild fox until I was in my teens.
Not much compared to my earlier post, but I just thought of it.


----------



## Kosdu (Mar 22, 2013)

Myself.


Fully and of itself.





No longer a child now, thank goodness.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 23, 2013)

1. Moving at the age of 7, along with your best friend, to a small podunk town instead of the city you grew up in. Oh, and your best friend? Opposite side of the state.
2. Never truly losing that "new kid status" in your new town, earning you over 10 years of harassment, bullying, and abuse from your peers who had been together since birth.
3. Having a shitty school district tell you to "deal with it" after being sent home with a broken ankle when a peer decided to push you down the stairs because you wore glasses
4. By the time you were old enough to compete on GUTS, Legends of the Hidden Temple, or Double Dare, they were pulled.
5. Foods like PB Crisps, Ecto Cooler, and French toast Crunch are never coming back

The Santa thing didn't bother me. When I was small I always found it weird that Santa used the same bags and wrapping paper we did year after year.


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 23, 2013)

Being the reject all through elementary I had one other friend that also was an outcast so we became friends, Kids could be that cruel.  It got to the point that I would hardly talk in elementary cause all the other kids picked on me so I would just sit in class and do my work silently.  I got put into foster care when I was 12 (I will not go into the story on that one) but being put into foster care wasn't a disappointment that was the one event that changed my life for the better.  They ended up adopting me and by 8th grade I had started to come out of my shell and break down some of the walls that I put up due to always being picked on.  By 10th grade I stopped caring who likes me for what reasons I didn't have to pretend to be someone I wasn't to please them and met some good friends afterwards.  Then the next disappointment was after graduating high school that close group of friends that I made started parting ways and now I only talk to one of them.  But I wouldn't change anything of my past cause it has shaped me into who I am today.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> So how about you, FaF? What made you the most disappointed as a child/teen?



Oh good. Teen experiences count.

April 1, 2012. The day my newfound nihilism and atheism conjoined to simultaneously punch my soul in the dick and send me into a five-day-long panic attack and three-month-long existential crisis.

That was a fun time.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine was when i found out love wasnt so pure and perfect as people make it out to be...


----------



## Plantar (Mar 23, 2013)

Not having a father figure growing up. My dad died a few days before my 5th birthday. Every time we had events in school, like plays and stuff I was in, I'd wait around for my mom, see everyone else happily with their parents, but nobody for me, mom was always busy working and she could never make it to any school event.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2013)

Have you ever bought a bunch of acid, took a couple hits, and then... nothing?

MAN, THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Have you ever bought a bunch of acid, took a couple hits, and then... nothing?
> 
> MAN, THAT SUCKS!!!


I almost murdered a man in the mcdonalds bathroom for doing this to me. at least i got my money back


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Have you ever bought a bunch of acid, took a couple hits, and then... nothing?
> 
> MAN, THAT SUCKS!!!



In high school from a kid a class ahead of me.  I don't think he tried selling anybody anything ever again after I was done with him.

Man I was a dick back then.  Beat the crap out of the guy over 30 bucks worth of acid.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

1. Missing out on the greatest years to be in the Star Wars fandom because my parents were skeptical about seeing me become a (bigger) nerd.
2. Getting thrown in a middle school bathroom trash can by bullies.  Not just any bathroom trash can, a *middle school* bathroom trash can!  Yuck, just yuck.
3. Always being late for all the fads.  It began with Pokemon.  Everybody was into Pokemon.  When I finally got my own Pokemon cards everybody started playing Yu-Gi-Oh.  When I finally got my Yu-Gi-Oh cards everybody was playing Magic The Gathering!  It never ends!


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 27, 2013)

1. Moving from Chicago to the Philippines. Literally ruined my life.
2. Having parents who couldn't emotionally support a kid struggling to grow up.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2013)

-Finding out from my high school that white people can't enjoy soul music, which sorta makes sense but that still is rather a harsh lesson to learn. But rather than declare sour grapes, I realized that while you may have to be black to enjoy that music, you could use a black wolf fursuit to meeet that requirement. Now the only thing left to ask is- do you honestly think I could do a good job of "passing" at a Furry convention once I put on the suit?


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> -Finding out from my high school that white people can't enjoy soul music, which sorta makes sense but that still is rather a harsh lesson to learn. But rather than declare sour grapes, I realized that while you may have to be black to enjoy that music, you could use a black wolf fursuit to meeet that requirement. Now the only thing left to ask is- do you honestly think I could do a good job of "passing" at a Furry convention once I put on the suit?


wat


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> -Finding out from my high school that white people can't enjoy soul music, which sorta makes sense but that still is rather a harsh lesson to learn. But rather than declare sour grapes, I realized that while you may have to be black to enjoy that music, you could use a black wolf fursuit to meeet that requirement. Now the only thing left to ask is- do you honestly think I could do a good job of "passing" at a Furry convention once I put on the suit?



Since when do you have to be black to like soul music?  That'd be like saying blacks can't like the Beatles, and plenty do.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Since when do you have to be black to like soul music?  That'd be like saying blacks can't like the Beatles, and plenty do.



That's what I learned in high school from a teacher and classmates who wanted to embarrass and antagonize anyone they thought was acting differently. Now, maybe I should have dropped it but given there are so few white musicians who dabbled in R&B and soul music, they may have a point. I don't see black people liking country music all that much, either. Leads me to think there are differences in skin color to demarcate where our interests should be and if your interests fall outside your "allotment", you'll end up feeling jealous and disillusioned your entire life- you will only be able to enjoy the things you like in private and even then, with a feeling of guilt about enjoying them. 

But just like otaku who pretend to be Japanese because they like Japan so much, I feel like I could change too. And in case you're wondering, if the shoe was on the other foot, and I was a black guy who wanted to be a blond-haired, country-singing hockey-loving white wolf from Alberta, I'd do it. Life is too short to be fenced in by your own skin tone.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> That's what I learned in high school from a teacher and classmates who wanted to embarrass and antagonize anyone they thought was acting differently. Now, maybe I should have dropped it but given there are so few white musicians who dabbled in R&B and soul music, they may have a point. I don't see black people liking country music all that much, either. Leads me to think there are differences in skin color to demarcate where our interests should be and if your interests fall outside your "allotment", you'll end up feeling jealous and disillusioned your entire life- you will only be able to enjoy the things you like in private and even then, with a feeling of guilt about enjoying them.
> 
> But just like otaku who pretend to be Japanese because they like Japan so much, I feel like I could change too. And in case you're wondering, if the shoe was on the other foot, and I was a black guy who wanted to be a blond-haired, country-singing hockey-loving white wolf from Alberta, I'd do it. Life is too short to be fenced in by your own skin tone.



You know, you bring this up...a lot. And you never seem to understand that the color of a person's skin doesn't determine that. Culture might, but not skin.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> That's what I learned in high school from a teacher and classmates who wanted to embarrass and antagonize anyone they thought was acting differently. Now, maybe I should have dropped it but given there are so few white musicians who dabbled in R&B and soul music, they may have a point. I don't see black people liking country music all that much, either. Leads me to think there are differences in skin color to demarcate where our interests should be and if your interests fall outside your "allotment", you'll end up feeling jealous and disillusioned your entire life- you will only be able to enjoy the things you like in private and even then, with a feeling of guilt about enjoying them.
> 
> But just like otaku who pretend to be Japanese because they like Japan so much, I feel like I could change too. And in case you're wondering, if the shoe was on the other foot, and I was a black guy who wanted to be a blond-haired, country-singing hockey-loving white wolf from Alberta, I'd do it. Life is too short to be fenced in by your own skin tone.



Yes, more white people like country than blacks, but that doesn't mean blacks can't like it.  And I'm sure the artists would rather everyone enjoy their music, and not just a specific ethnicity.  By the way, I'm listening to and enjoying some Run-DMC right now, and I'm white.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Another big disappointment, this time in the medical field is the role of Big Pharma in making sure that Americans get sick and end up buying worthless medicine that will create antibiotic reistance in microbes, over-medicate us to the point where we think there is a "demon behind every tree" (See: ADD/ADHD in children), and worst of all, the  funding of non-effective, painful medicine to fight cancer. They use harmful and expensive chemotherapy and radiation to fight cancer that scars people for life when more effective, pre-emptive measures exist (the use of iodine supplements to aid in apoptosis, limiting the amount of sugar, refined grains, and artificial sweeteners in the diet, eating organic foods, and exercise to combat obesity). Nobody wants to hear "You have cancer" from their doctor yet one in three will, and it's because we live in a toxic petri dish of pollution, chemicals, and known carcinogens in our food.

I remember reading about traditional medicine that may be heterodox from the established medical fields but it can fight cancer. The men who sell these treatments view established medicine as being "run like a big business, not trying to make people well, but trying to keep people sick and medicated." I wonder if what the holistics are saying is true about our own environments making us sick and doctors trying to medicate rather than heal us.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 27, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Another big disappointment, this time in the medical field is the role of Big Pharma in making sure that Americans get sick and end up buying worthless medicine that will create antibiotic reistance in microbes, over-medicate us to the point where we think there is a "demon behind every tree" (See: ADD/ADHD in children), and worst of all, the  funding of non-effective, painful medicine to fight cancer. They use harmful and expensive chemotherapy and radiation to fight cancer that scars people for life when more effective, pre-emptive measures exist (the use of iodine supplements to aid in apoptosis, limiting the amount of sugar, refined grains, and artificial sweeteners in the diet, eating organic foods, and exercise to combat obesity). Nobody wants to hear "You have cancer" from their doctor yet one in three will, and it's because we live in a toxic petri dish of pollution, chemicals, and known carcinogens in our food.
> 
> I remember reading about traditional medicine that may be heterodox from the established medical fields but it can fight cancer. The men who sell these treatments view established medicine as being "run like a big business, not trying to make people well, but trying to keep people sick and medicated." I wonder if what the holistics are saying is true about our own environments making us sick and doctors trying to medicate rather than heal us.



Why can't people with wild imaginations focus their efforts on more creative endeavors?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Why can't people with wild imaginations focus their efforts on more creative endeavors?



What do you mean? According to the teleological world view of the holistic doctors, at some point in the past before Big Pharma existed doctors existed to serve the sick, food and water was free of toxins, and medicine was not for profit. This was the Edenic past that they hope to restore. Then, evil pharmaceutical companies came up with overpriced and worthless medicine to combat made-up diseases, creating antibiotic-resistant germs and large-scale farms started posioning the furits, vegetables, and meat we eat so now we are the guinea pigs in a world filled with chemicals, pollution, and toxins, all introduced to increase profits.

But the holistic doctors with their gospel of pure foods, and natural medicines like the herbs and spices used for medical purposes in some Oriental land will come to give effective medicines to people at a fraction of the cost of Big Pharma's medication to actually heal people of cancer and other diseases. Is it true that the medical profession really is made up of money-grubbing ultra-capitalists who want to exploit human suffering to increase their profit margins and that practitioners of Eastern holistic medicine are the messiahs that will save medicine from itself? Or are the holistic doctors the modern equivalent of "snake-oil salesmen"?


----------



## SlimeSkunk (Apr 15, 2013)

Seeing a drum kit fall over and not hearing the novilty "Ba-bum-tisk"

It just went "plop" :c


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

I remember when I thought cars reacted autonomously to the paint on the roads and their positioning on the lane. I was hurt because I thought there was magic paint in the world. FAF...I was wrong.

I also thought that the N64 would be the last game system ever made with new games coming out forever...then the GameCube came out with an ad of Mario Sunshine. I was hurt.

We were forced out of the neighborhood I first remember in because they were going to level it in 2000. I went there a month ago 14 years later...nothing's the same. Hurt for days.

I wanted to marry my 1st grade teacher...she was taken and I was too young anyway. Hurt deep. Y-Y 
Saw her recently. DAMN that woman is still gorgeous.

I never knew that people could make factions and hate one another based on what stuff we liked as a kid. Learned that the hard way in 5th grade when I started to like Star Wars. My first time being beat up after school. Classic.

And finally I cannot eat delicious raw carrots. I am allergic. And yes...I am hurt.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2013)

I thought my parents would start making more sense as I grew up, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I thought my parents would start making more sense as I grew up, but that didn't happen.



Don't worry. You'll understand when you're older...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't worry. You'll understand when you're older...


You can never understand stupidity.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes you can! You just don't have to think! :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Another big disappointment, this time in the medical field is the role of Big Pharma in making sure that Americans get sick and end up buying worthless medicine that will create antibiotic reistance in microbes, over-medicate us to the point where we think there is a "demon behind every tree" (See: ADD/ADHD in children), and worst of all, the  funding of non-effective, painful medicine to fight cancer. They use harmful and expensive chemotherapy and radiation to fight cancer that scars people for life when more effective, pre-emptive measures exist (the use of iodine supplements to aid in apoptosis, limiting the amount of sugar, refined grains, and artificial sweeteners in the diet, eating organic foods, and exercise to combat obesity). Nobody wants to hear "You have cancer" from their doctor yet one in three will, and it's because we live in a toxic petri dish of pollution, chemicals, and known carcinogens in our food.
> 
> I remember reading about traditional medicine that may be heterodox from the established medical fields but it can fight cancer. The men who sell these treatments view established medicine as being "run like a big business, not trying to make people well, but trying to keep people sick and medicated." I wonder if what the holistics are saying is true about our own environments making us sick and doctors trying to medicate rather than heal us.



The medical establishment has been using a megaphone to yell 'don't fill yourself up with crap food, smoke and drink far too much!' for years, so I'm not sure they can be blamed for marketing treatments for us when we ignore that advice and wind up with cancer. *

Even when a small change is brought up to have an effect, like reducing the size of fizzy drink containers, there is an outcry of civil liberty violation, and it doesn't come from the medical establishment. 

*On the subject of radiation therapy ion-beams are potentially going to change this type of treatment a lot in the future. Currently radiation like Gamma rays passes all the way through your body. The head of the instrument is rotated around the body so that the tumour at the focus gets the highest dose. Healthy tissue is inevitably damaged far more than necessary. 

Ion beams though, such as carbon ion beams, don't pass all the way through tissue. In fact they stop with milimtere precision and deliver most of their ionising energy to a very small region, which makes them like a scalpel compared to a hammer.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Coming to terms with my own mortality and realizing that that one day I would die.



Yeah, this a lot.

I remember it was on the drive back from my senior prom that this happened.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 15, 2013)

-Learning that I couldn't have a pet dinosaur. There was a short amount of time where i was convinced they just lived on a different continent. 
- Learning santa was just my dad
- Learning that parents have flaws. 
- learning that smarties did not make me run faster due to sugar content.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> -Learning that I couldn't have a pet dinosaur. There was a short amount of time where i was convinced they just lived on a different continent.
> - Learning santa was just my dad
> - Learning that parents have flaws.
> - learning that smarties did not make me run faster due to sugar content.



In an ideal world, this would be interpreted by a child as 'WOW my dad is santa; that's awesome!' 

Having noo pet dinosaurs though, that's a real child hood killer.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> -Learning that I couldn't have a pet dinosaur. There was a short amount of time where i was convinced they just lived on a different continent. - Learning santa was just my dad- Learning that parents have flaws. - learning that smarties did not make me run faster due to sugar content.


my grandfather used to be santa every christmas. which led to me not believing in santa at a very early age. because i know santa doesnt smoke camel no filters and drink shanty.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 15, 2013)

Azure said:


> my grandfather used to be santa every christmas. which led to me not believing in santa at a very early age. because i know santa doesnt smoke camel no filters and drink shanty.



Maybe santa does shots AFTER the big haul and gets his shanty on then.  On the job though, probably not. 





> In an ideal world, this would be interpreted by a child as 'WOW my dad is santa; that's awesome!'
> 
> Having noo pet dinosaurs though, that's a real child hood killer.




I was so bummed that i started scheming for a Komodo dragon instead. I think I ended up with a parakeet, which...sorta...counts?


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 15, 2013)

That there are no marine tuataras.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 15, 2013)

My "disappointments" are like double edged swords...on the one hand, my parents did some pretty epically horrific things to me as a baby/child, which essentially inflicted a wondrous attachment disorder into me and left a kind of "hole" in my psyche where my babyhood/childhood should be...BUT, on the flip side, at this point in my life I really do ENJOY being a "Little" and I've come to recognize all the incredibly awesome perks that go along with it.

"Littles" like myself are able to derive intense enjoyment and pleasurable satisfaction out things as simple as glow sticks...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=292645720765247&l=5fd7480845

And cereal box toys...
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.256522544377565.87186.100000594643800&type=1&l=df68a489a1

We focus more on the little things and tend to push aside all adult forms of stress and worry, we're generally MUCH happier people as a result, not to mention a lot healthier. That's also why a lot of people in general like to label me as a "troll", they think I'm "trolling" when, honestly, it's simply that I don't take their adult worries and their adult crap seriously...at all. To me it's just like a great big joke, the things they stress out about, I can't even begin to understand ~why~ you would want and/or need to take such crap so seriously.

We also tend to have EXTREMELY intricate, detailed and active imaginations and ones that we can directly derive emotional security and comfort from...something most are incapable of doing. Basically we can make fantasy into a kind of pseudo-reality and permanently etch it into our long term memory engrams.  While most kids grow up with "imaginary friends" we grow up with "imaginary mommy and daddy figures", often based largely on what we've seen on television and movies.  That basically hones our creative and emotional intelligence to a level far beyond what your average individual has.  It's like combining adult level perception and intellect with childlike imagination and creativity.

That's actually entirely where my "furry" side comes from (if I were to presume I have one), mostly from media forms, such as the cartoon movie The Secret Of NIMH, that became the primer for my idealized perception of the "perfect mother" personality type:
http://images4.static-bluray.com/reviews/4070_1.jpg


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> Maybe santa does shots AFTER the big haul and gets his shanty on then.  On the job though, probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parakeets are a bit less deadly, at least.


----------



## Magick (Apr 15, 2013)

Not being able to learn what I wanted to or continue gymnastics thanks to my psycho mom.

Actually, 90% of things related to her disappointed me during my childhood.


----------



## GhostWolf (Apr 15, 2013)

True story my father died when I was 7 we not only lost our home, but my family became homeless for a short time.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 16, 2013)

I gave up on the human race a long time ago. That way I'm never surprised or disappointed. 
I guess I gave up caring, deciding to not have any expectations good or bad when I was 4 or 5 yrs old.
So really, beyond the previous post in this thread. I haven't had any.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 16, 2013)

Invader ZIM being canceled.
Hermit crabs having a very short life span.


----------



## DReaper3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Having a handful on rusty nails and two pallets and trying to build a treehouse.  Damn wind.


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 16, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> What do you mean? According to the teleological world view of the holistic doctors, at some point in the past before Big Pharma existed doctors existed to serve the sick, food and water was free of toxins, and medicine was not for profit.



LOL, I hate to break this to ya, but "Big Pharma" is absolutely NOTHING compared to "Big Placebo", which is a multi-BILLION dollar a year industry.  "Big Placebo" often pushes and incites such failing accusations, half-truths and outright lies in order to get people fixated on their snake oil and to ignore REAL medicine.  Often selling nothing more than straight WATER (see: homeopathic cures) for HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS!  

They also push junk/pathological science and outright nonsense to try and trick people into thinking that their crap actually does something.  One of the most hilarious forms of that is the "miracle cures" that claim they alter your blood's PH level.  *epic face palm*

They also often push DANGEROUS and potentially LETHAL fake "cures", designed to make money at the expense of people's lives or livelihood.  One current form is outfits selling often illegal pill/extract forms of the Soursop fruit, which they outright boldly claim can CURE CANCER!  Only...it doesn't...at all.  And, worse yet, the Soursop fruit contains a NEUROTOXIN called annonacin, which has been ~directly~ linked to atypical forms of PARKINSON'S DISEASE!  *epic face palm*

The real TRUTH of the matter is that "Big Pharma" is an ever FAILING business model and one that produces *VERY* little revenue on the whole.  The reason why is largely in regards to patent restrictions, primarily as far as the length of time their patents are allowed to remain active/in effect.  So basically they patent a new drug, but then they have to jump through about TEN YEARS worth of FDA hoops, doing research/analysis, then animal trials, then human trials, then countless studies, then countless reviews, etc, etc.  So by the time they get through with ALL THAT and are ready to actively market/sell the drug, they usually only have like less than FIVE YEARS to actually make any money off of it...at which point all their formulas, all their hard work and research becomes up for grabs for any generic manufacturer on the planet to copy royalty free.

So because of that, on the whole, most pharmaceutical companies barely make any money at all, or, if they do, it's *NOT* through sales of medications, but often through ~other~ medical services and products that aren't directly drug related at all.  To make matters even WORSE though, sometimes they invest MILLIONS trying to develop a drug only to have it rejected by the FDA for one reason or another, or they wind up with major class-action lawsuits hammering them into oblivion because a few hundred people (out of millions) had a particularly bad reaction to the drug.

If you're an investor who isn't an idiot it's "common knowledge" that you do *NOT* invest much money in pharmaceutical companies...not unless you want to run the risk of losing it all, or at best make miniscule, near nonexistent returns.  On the flip side, investing in "Big Placebo" is a *VERY* easy/quick way of making epic metric shit tons of easy money, often selling completely bogus merchandise and outright lies...not very ethical though (and sometimes illegal).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 16, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Invader ZIM being canceled.
> Hermit crabs having a very short life span.


It is a real shame they canceled it. I watched them all few weeks ago and fucking loved the psychotic characters. Especially Zim.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

NerdyMunk said:


> Hermit crabs having a very short life span.



They really do. Also, they can be sorta bitchy to each other. ono


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 16, 2013)

Sex.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 16, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> I was extremely disappointed when:
> 
> -I found out where babies came from.
> So how about you, FaF? What made you the most disappointed as a child/teen?



When I was turning into a teenager, that I didn't get my mutant powers. (  I wanted to get telekinesis. )

And as to yours, when I found out where babies came from I got, ugh, "really happy". >: )


----------



## Magick (Apr 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It is a real shame they canceled it. I watched them all few weeks ago and fucking loved the psychotic characters. Especially Zim.



That was an awesome show, Vasquez also made an adult comic (Not sexual, just really messed up to most people) that I love reading called "JTHM" a.k.a. Johnny The Homicidal Maniac. Kinda took me a while to come to terms with both of those things being made by the same person.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

When Discovery Zone was put out of business. It was understandable but still :C


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> When Discovery Zone was put out of business. It was understandable but still :C



I thought those still existed. u.u

It was like a whole other world in there.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 19, 2013)

That they stressed "being anything you want" more than they stressed being happy, which took me years to figure out was far more important.


----------

